

Dropship: teleport files into your Dropbox account - wladimir
https://github.com/laanwj/dropship

======
canders
This program tricks Dropbox into thinking that you own a file when all you
actually have is hash values for each 4MB block of the file. Dropbox will add
the file to your account whether you own a copy or not. There are two major
consequences:

-This can be used for piracy of copyrighted files. If hash values for each block of the copyrighted file are distributed online then any Dropbox user can trick Dropbox into handing them the file. This is probably faster than using BT and, imo, it places the legal consequences on Dropbox.

-This can be used to sniff out what files other users have uploaded to Dropbox, which has serious privacy implications.

